
Heroku Status: billing issues - robin_reala
https://status.heroku.com/incidents/854
======
chippy
I deleted a couple of apps because of this fright. No follow up message on
email, nor in the dashboard. I had to stop and delete these things because it
was costing per minute.

It was only from searching online that herou tweeted "sorry about that". I'm
hugely disappointed.

~~~
charlieegan3
For future reference I think you can scale an app to 0 without deleting it
using heroku ps:scale web=0 worker=0.

I had to remove scheduler from three of my apps too. It's frustrating but it
did make me realise how trivial some of them were.

------
jawns
This was my morning heart attack.

Got an email from Heroku with the ominous subject line: "You have spent
money."

The email encouraged me to log into my account and "review the charges."

So I logged in, checked the billing page, and found an invoice with a HUGE
bill for what was supposed to be a free instance.

The question is: What's an appropriate way to say, "Sorry for accidentally
making you think that you owe us $1,200, causing you to have a total freak-
out, wondering where you're going to get that kind of money ... and only
finding out that the bill _might_ be erroneous by clicking on a small-print
support message on the billing page?"

~~~
chippy
Heroku has said

"Invoices went out today with incorrect numbers. We're terribly sorry about
that! We're working on a fix: "

on Twitter only. So if you only saw your email, you are in still in the dark

~~~
charlieegan3
If you tweeted or opened a support ticket they responded some time ago - or at
least they did for me. Still an email would have been better.

------
jqueryin
This is a great use case for system-wide messaging within your application.

While they didn't send out an email to users, they could've easily thrown up a
banner on logged in pages indicating the current problem.

The initial shock of viewing the email invoice would be subsided when you
login to realize they've got your back.

Even better would be to link to the status page for updates.

~~~
charlieegan3
On my billing page there's a banner with a link to the status page for the
issue (though it wasn't there when I looked earlier).

"We're experiencing problems with incorrect billing amounts being displayed on
invoices"

------
monkeymeister
Just got a bill for $1100! Thank god it's a mistake.

~~~
mejackreed
I got something similar for $1200. Glad I'm not the only one.

------
graingert
Yeah they got me it seems.

[https://i.imgur.com/jiGTnnp.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/jiGTnnp.jpg)

------
aprdm
As others said I've also deleted all my apps from heroku. I was really scared,
a bill of $700 out of nowhere, are you kidding??? And not even sending an
e-mail right after when they've discovered the problem! I got in touch with
their support and they took THREE HOURS to answer why I had to pay $700 for
dynos I didn't use.

------
manuelriel
[http://i.imgur.com/g91mZ7u.png](http://i.imgur.com/g91mZ7u.png)

------
charlieegan3
I've had a response on a support ticket as well as a reply on twitter. Seems
they're working on it.

------
manuelriel
Same here. $1200

------
jz10
This is the 2nd time it's happened to me (1st time occurred 2 years ago) so I
was 99% sure it was a mistake. Still threw a support ticket for good measure

